# Prefinished plywood



## jlt (Dec 17, 2011)

I am currently building a couple of built-in cabinets for a friend and used the Menards prefinished 3/4" birch plywood. I went to two stores to get even close to acceptable panels and wasn't altogether satisfied with them (filled knots and VERY thin veneer).

The other home centers don't carry such a product, but one lumber source here can get it (special order). I'm guessing it would be of better quality and I did not check price with the lumber source since I was trying to avoid the delay of a special order.

What are other's thoughts? It sure is nice to use that on cabinet carcasses since I do not have a 24/7 heated shop, spray capability or space to finish the plywood.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Where do local cabinet shops go to? Sure hope it is not menards. I am thinking a hardwooods dealer such as general hardwoods, or Paxton lumber. There should be a hardwoods supplier somewhere within an hour drive.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The stuff I buy from my hardwood dealer is made by Columbia Forests Products and is top notch stuff. It can be had in finished one side or both sides, but it is a little higher than Menards. I looked at theirs (Menards) and passed on it. The plies looked like some of the Chinese stuff where it was crushed into a thickness, as opposed to having accurately slices plies glued together. Once you try the CFP stuff you'll be hooked on using it for cabinets. I think I pay about $54 for 3/4 inch, finished one side.


----------

